# My Collection Room



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

After a year, my collection room is finally starting to come together.  This is my cabinet of New Hampshire labeled medicines, sodas, whiskeys, etc. ...some obviously repurposed (like the Wyeth with the dose glass).


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

This is my cabinet of odds and ends...


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

My cabinet of flasks, sodas, insulators, and NH stoneware.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

And another cabinet of odds and ends...


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very Nice set up. I really like the way meds are displayed.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 15, 2012)

Outstanding Branden,nice displays, that mom and pop candy store display case for your flasks is top notch. How about a picture looking down into it.What a collection of labeled medicines and they look great in the cabinet they are in. Thanks for showing us you should be proud of your collection !!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  nhpharm
> 
> And another cabinet of odds and ends...


 What date and name is on the large sealed bottle Branden ? Another great cabinet.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

Steve,

 Here is the seal on that sealed bottle.  Found in upstate New York...don't know where it was originally from.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

These are the flasks...the glass in the case is original and a bit scratched so the photos are not great.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

More


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

More


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome Branden,you know the one bottle type I never collected but probably should have are the sealed bottles. They look great and kind of tell it like it was!!
 Have you researched the name on the seal. Forum member earlyglasscollector is the ultimate authoritarian on the sealed bottles of England. send him an email through this forum when you have some time I am sure he can and will help you..The display case with the flasks is great, you have a nice well rounded collection I will post my early bottle  and historical flasks cabinet pictures over the weekend.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 15, 2012)

Great and I detect some interesting glass in your collection.  RED Matthews


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 15, 2012)

That is a fine looking collection and nicely displayed.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## epackage (Jun 15, 2012)

Fantastic stuff, looks great...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

Hokey Smokes, Brandon,

 Beautiful cabinet, and _just_ labeled New Hampshires, *man!* There's gotta be a bunch of great stories bottled up in that cabinet just waiting to be told....

 The Odds and Ends Department looks to be a sweet destination, as well. My eyes are drawn to the bottom shelf, Is that a Phantom Bell? And what all else, please?

 A stellar collection, sir.


----------



## glass man (Jun 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




    AAHH MY FAV!WONDERFUL!LIKE GOING BACK IN TIME INTO A STORE IN THE 1800S!!!!


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 15, 2012)

Very Well Displayed nhpharm.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 15, 2012)

That looks great! I really like the seal bottle too.

 ~Tim


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 15, 2012)

Surfaceone,

 That is indeed a ships bell from the ship "Phantom", built in 1854 and sunk in 1855 carrying copper ore off the coast of Chile.  I collect nautical/shipwreck stuff as well and that is some of the stuff in the bottom shelf.  

 -Brandon


----------



## deenodean (Jun 15, 2012)

VERY IMPRESSIVE COLLECTION


----------



## ktbi (Jun 15, 2012)

Some people have stated they don't really care for label only bottles. One look at your cabinet would change anyone's mind.  Great collection - Good job!! Thanks for sharing....Ron


----------



## peejrey (Jun 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  nhpharm
> 
> After a year, my collection room is finally starting to come together.  This is my cabinet of New Hampshire labeled medicines, sodas, whiskeys, etc. ...some obviously repurposed (like the Wyeth with the dose glass).


 I am in awe of your Medicine collection, and such a good display!
 Wow...Just wow..
 _Preston


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 16, 2012)

Brandon, I have 14 boxes of cork bottles with lable box and content I have been collection for 10 years in hope of some day my next house I can build a room and display just like a Drug store. Make it Happen........[]
 gac


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 16, 2012)

AWESOME!  I love the the first cabinet.  So appropriate and in such great condition.  Love the 2 lamps in pic 3.  The odds and ends look great as a group.  Wish we had the space to do this kind of display work.


----------



## toms sc (Jun 16, 2012)

beautiful label medicine display.just off the chain man.GREAT JOB


----------



## sandchip (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful displays!


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

My backlit display case hangs on the Dining Room Wall. Most often the light is off, unless a Collector Freind is over, I like to mix it up, with the different types we collect. Here;s a couple of recent pictures. the first couple with no light.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Top couple shelves.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Lower shelves.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

My camera skills are whats at fault here, The opaque Plexi glass disperses the light better then it looks here, but this was a happy medium.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's another.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

One of my main Collecting interest, is Pontiled Colognes. I have a Glass Case that I keep on top of an old fashioned Ice Box with all my Colognes that are just too tippy. I lay them down for safe keeping, in this case. Again, protected from cats.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Couple close ups.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry that was blurry, here's a better one.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Last one of these.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Heres the Tag thats on the front of the Ice Chest. We got it on the Northern Border of New York, in a shop.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's my latest Half Pint, Its not a mineral Water, but its local to me, and it fits right in with my others. Awesome color, and applied lip. G. W. Hoxsies Premium Beer. Love it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  nhpharm
> 
> After a year, my collection room is finally starting to come together.  This is my cabinet of New Hampshire labeled medicines, sodas, whiskeys, etc. ...some obviously repurposed (like the Wyeth with the dose glass).


 
 I really like that! it brings pit the positive side of me.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 17, 2012)

My opoligies to nhpharm, didnt mean to put my pics on his thread. meant to start my own thread in Displaying & Photographing and I screwed up. Can anyone help me move my posts once they have been put up?.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks so much to everyone for the kind words!  My dad got me the cabinet that I have all the labeled medicines in at an auction in New Hampshire and gave it to me for Christmas...it was perfect for displaying all those labeled bottles!  I have always liked the labeled medicines...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: botlenut
> 
> Here's my latest Half Pint, Its not a mineral Water, but its local to me, and it fits right in with my others. Awesome color, and applied lip. G. W. Hoxsies Premium Beer. Love it.


 
 Super nice presentation on the bottle displays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love this Hoxie's...What glass house is your Traveler's Companion flask from? Very very nice job.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 20, 2012)

Excellent Displays. We (me) []are gonna need some close up label pics so we can read'em. Label with that running horse looks Kool! Thanks for showing.


----------



## Terphunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome collection...really cool!


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Jun 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------

